# Asus K55A Boot loop following upgrade to Windows 10



## championless (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

Wondering if anyone can give some advice please?

I upgraded my friend's Asus K55A to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1. There was issues with wifi so I thought I'd restore it and delete everything and start again using the options in system settings. It said that there was a problem and the restore couldn't complete and now it's stuck in a boot loop and won't get past the Asus logo screen. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Unless you have a Windows 7 install DVD or Usb stick you're only free option is to download Windows 10 and do a clean install with it. You can get 10 here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------



## championless (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. 

Do you know how would i get the product key, or will it let me do a clean install without it as it'll be embedded in the bios hopefully? (No product key sticker on the bottom of the machine).


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

MS has your W10 product key registered, since you've already had W10 up and running, and should reregister automatically without any trouble. But if you're worried, you can use Nirsoft's Produkey:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html

or some people recommend Magical Jelly Bean, but I haven't used it.

Produkey found my W7, W10, and my MS Office Home and Student product keys in about one second, so I know it works well on W10. You may have to tell your antivirus (Windows Defender or other) to allow these programmes to run.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

As *good grief* said you don't need a product key. In fact I believe everyone gets the same key (mine ends with -3V66T if anyone would like to compare) but M$ don't use it to activate 10, they store some sort of individual computer ID when you first upgrade to 10 and identify your computer with that in future.

So once you have upgraded to 10 and that ID exists a later install of 10 on the same computer will activate automatically, in fact you should 'skip' entering any key during a later install (I think it asks twice).

I think a retail 10 install DVD or Usb stick is different and you do get an individual key with those.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

My product key is completely different.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

good grief said:


> My product key is completely different.


Oh right. I should have mentioned that mine is 10 Pro 64 bit, is yours the same ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Home, 64 bit. So each version has a different product key then?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes, I found a good explanation on this here, it even lists the different keys :- http://www.pcworld.com/article/2970...roduct-key-after-upgrading-to-windows-10.html


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Good find. I've been wondering about how it works now, but hadn't done any serious searching. That's confirmed I can use my USB installation media of W10 as a repair "upgrade" if I need it, without any worries about activation. Thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can even do a clean install if the computer was previously upgraded to 10 and it was activated.
You should just 'skip' entering a key.

EDIT : The list of all the keys for 10 is actually here :- http://forums.hexus.net/windows/342473-how-retrieve-your-win10-key.html


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm trying to avoid a clean install for the moment in the event of something major going wrong, but yes, I can do that if needed.

That list still doesn't contain all the answers. I ran the code, and the product key it returned bears no relation to any of those listed. Any idea as to why?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry, replying to the wrong email...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

good grief said:


> I'm trying to avoid a clean install for the moment in the event of something major going wrong, but yes, I can do that if needed.
> 
> That list still doesn't contain all the answers. I ran the code, and the product key it returned bears no relation to any of those listed. Any idea as to why?


Not really but it is mentioned at that link (http://www.pcworld.com/article/2970...roduct-key-after-upgrading-to-windows-10.html)
According to that the key found with the script should be T44CG-JDJH7-VJ2WF-DY4X9-HCFC6 (for everyone I assume, it's what I got).

Recently I did a clean install after a successful upgrade to 10. I had to slipstream the Video driver onto the Usb stick otherwise I got a blank screen ! I was lucky and found a post at another forum showing how to do it for that particular laptop which has AMD Graphics. It's for 8.1 but also worked for my 10 :- http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/4677/p/19535311/20680905#20680905
I think it should work for all AMD Graphics compatible with the latest driver.

Anyhow I think you're wise not to try a clean install ! (yet ?)


----------

